# Picamilon



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So whats the verdict on this? It contains glutamine and niacin and I guess crosses the blood brain barrier. I guess the mechanism of action would be somewhat similar to that of benozs. Who's tried it? Let me know whats up bc this is rarely talked about on here.. maybe there's a reason for that..


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> So whats the verdict on this? It contains glutamine and niacin and I guess crosses the blood brain barrier. I guess the mechanism of action would be somewhat similar to that of benozs. Who's tried it? Let me know whats up bc this is rarely talked about on here.. maybe there's a reason for that..


Bought some and it did have very impressive effects for me that night. It was like a warm relaxed feeling not benzo like at all more opiate like. Sadly though the first time was the only time I ever got a feeling from it. I even doubled and tripled the dose with no help and even lessened the dose. Worked almost euphorically for that one night though. The niacin alone though has helped me in high doses though (3 grams a day). Niacin and L-Theanine are two natural relaxers with benzo like effects.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've tried it in 200-300mg doses about 5 times over the last month and felt nothing apart from maybe a bit more awake (almost like caffeine without the jitters). I thought I was either one of these people who it does nothing for or my powder was dud. 

However, today I tried it at 1000mg and it was like a low dose of Phenibut (which is effective for me) and it did lower my SA. Phenibut can be a little too recreational and there is obviously the addiction/tolerance issue so it can't be used daily so an alternative is always welcome.

As far as I am aware Picamilon isn't nearly as bad for addiction/tolerance so I'm hoping I can keep using it rather than Phenibut when required.

I'll need to try it again a few times at that dose to see if it continues to be effective for me.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

OK I have more to report on this. Further 1g doses at points in the last week have proved useful as a mood elevator (and therefore a reduction in SA for me). A low dose Phenibut feeling I'd say.

It's very interesting that many people take this in doses as small as 50mg, where as I felt very little even on 300mg.


----------

